# Margaux´s Quiche



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Ladies & Gents,

Quiche, is a highly versatile Egg Dish which, the Vet ( Filippo ) and I have enjoyed numerous times as I Mom had prepared Quiche.  

I prepare mine, as a Lorraine, with a contemporary healthy twist ... Here is the recipe: 

*Margaux´s  Quiche

Part A:  The Pie Dough* *
Part B:   The Quiche´s Filling 
* 
 *The dough* ...

 6 oz. flour all purpose unbleached or bleached 
 1/4 cup water 
4 oz. butter or shortening
dash or pinch of salt 

1) Mix all the ingredients together and roll the dough. 
2) Line a Pie Tin with the dough and bake at 350 degrees farenheit for 15 minutes. 
3) Do Not Brown. 

*quiche filling* ... 

3 ounces Swiss Emmenthal Cheese
3 tsps. diced leek 
3 tsps. diced shallot 
3 tsps. diced spring onion
3 ounces Proscuitto di Parma
4 Eggs
1 cup of whole Milk
4 slices chopped finely of Swiss Gruyère 
*** Bacon 4 strips optional
1 Very Small Zucchini or Corgette chopped finely 
Evoo - for sauté-ing the vegetables 

1) In Evoo, Sauté the onion, leek and shallot until tender ( do not brown )
2) strain the Evoo and place the sautéed onion varieties in the pie pan
3) add the cheeses and the ham
4) sauté the zucchini in Evoo until just tender with a light pinch of salt and drain the Evoo carefully ( place on absorbent paper towelling )
5) add the milk and eggs and season with salt, freshly ground black peppercorns, and snipped parsley, basil chopped finely, oregano - a pinch, and thyme herb ...
5) Pour ontop of the ham and cheese 
6) bake at 350 degrees farenh. for 25 - 30 mins.


Have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao. Margaux Cintrano.


----------

